# Ayos to



## al-p

Am I right in saying there is no English translation for Ayos to? If not is there a similar context in which it would be used in English to help me understand it?

Thanks all.


----------



## VAUGHN_RAIN

This is great.


----------



## Scherle

or

This is okay.


----------



## al-p

thanks alot thats a great help


----------



## carabonita

ayos 'to - this is good


----------



## blue_jewel

It's like "That's great!" or This is great!"

Pahabol lang


----------



## Cracker Jack

It's cool.


----------



## AskLang

Or 
"This is cool"


----------

